# No Sim on IPHONE 2G 8GB version



## vijay_andrews (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi 

My 
Iphone version: I am using the old 8GB non 3G version phone hope thats clear.
My Windows version: Vista ultimate.

Original issue: Originally my iphone was on jailbreak1.1.3 OTB version when i bought it from the stores it worked well until yesterday ironically exactly after a year the phone now says "NO Sim card Installed" hence i was searching for solutions, as per the forums i found most of them get this error someday and the most easy solution is to replace the SIM. Before i want to change my SIM I tried my existing Iphone SIM on a old sony erricson phone and it works there, i also tried my friends SIM card on my IPhone and it still said NO SIM INSTALLED. I went back to the stores i had bought the phone from to find out whats wrong, the support guy told me he would flash the OTB and charge me 80$ i did not go for it since i had already bought the iphone at high price when it was released. Also i thought if they are going to upgrade my software why cant i do it myself hence i went for easyiphoneunlocking website after reviewing its the best to unlock.

I had bought iphoneunlocking software not 24 hrs before assuming that my problems will be fixed but it still persists.

I followed your instructions:
I downloaded the 2.2.1 OTB from itunes, used QuicPwn to jailbreak it, now one thing to point out here, I used the QuickPwn-225-2 version it does detects my iphone, when it asked for the firmware file, I browsed to search for the file, by default it brings me C:\Users\vijay\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPhone Software Updates\iPhone1,1_2.2.1_5H11_Restore (I guess its the file that Itunes downloads it by default) I selected it followed the rest of the steps, chose the boot loader files located them and also followed the Quickpwn recovery process, i am sure i hold the home and power button as per the timings specified and trust me i went throught this atleast 20 times to confirm i dont miss the timing.i didnt touch the iphone while it was jailbreaking quickpwn screen came up with success too.The next the bootneuter took over and did the flashing i waited for it to complete. After alls done, i went to itunes used restore from backup continued till it synced everything rebooted iphone to my complete sadness, it still doesnt detect the SIM, i still have the same horrifying NO SIM INSTALLED on booting up and have the NO SIM on the right hand corner of the screen.
I believe my current Software version has been upgraded to 2.2.1 and its jailbreaked too but i cant get any signal since it says NO SIM still.

Before i am compiling this mail i went to your FAQ section and also tried my last luck, installed BootNeuter managed to install it from Cydia installer but the issue is I am unable to get any response when i tap on the Flash button on the top left corner, thinking thats its bad installation, i again removed reinstalled the BootNeuter but to my dismay it still doesnt respond when i launch it it does detects the defaults as 
version 4.6
neuter: on
fakeblank: OFF
UNLOck: ON

As mentioned i tapped on Flash but it doesnt respond i waited for hours and still no response hence i reset the phone using home and power button,

Now currently my iphone is useless to me since it cant detect SIM and I really had high hopes from easyiphoneunlock software since i read the reviews and they were very good.

I really appreciate if someone can help me out, the last thing i will be trying out is to change my SIM card just to be convinced its not the SIM card, but meanwhile if you can tell me what can i do next to get my phone working.


Another thing that i am confused is when the QuciPwn asks for the .ipsw file am i supposed to use the firmware that Itunes downloads by default or am i supposed to use one of the firmwares that you have provided for downloads but then i tried pointing it to the downloaded firmwares but none of them seem to be working coz QuicPWN doesnt show a green tick when i select any of the downloaded firmware files, ofcourse i only tried the 2G version firmwares coz i assume mine is non 3G version, i have tried extracting the zip files using WinRAR and quickPWN still doesnt detect the extracted folders for any of the firmware files i have downloaded so it makes me wonder what are those aint they supposed to be IPSW files instead? 
 Really need u guys help before my iphone turns as a paper weight instead of a phone


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

vijay_andrews said:


> Hi
> 
> My
> Iphone version: I am using the old 8GB non 3G version phone hope thats clear.
> My Windows version: Vista ultimate.


Thanks for this info: it's really very useful.



> Original issue: Originally my iphone was on jailbreak1.1.3 OTB version when i bought it from the stores it worked well until yesterday ironically exactly after a year the phone now says "NO Sim card Installed" hence i was searching for solutions, as per the forums i found most of them get this error someday and the most easy solution is to replace the SIM.


No, that's not the easiest solution in this situation. The easiest is to try brushing the SIM to remove any dust or dirt, reseat the SIM, and if those measures fail reset the phone (cancelling the jailbreak) so that the SIM is re-recognised (and then re-jailbreak). Replacing the SIM card should be a "last resort" measure.



> i also tried my friends SIM card on my IPhone and it still said NO SIM INSTALLED.


Doesn't mean anything. Your friends' SIM may not be compatible (unless he has an iPhone as well). You might also try (GENTLY) blowing a little compressed air into the SIM slot and reseat the SIM.

IF all that fails, then you'll want to wipe the iPhone (make a backup of the apps/data first) and reset it to factory spec before taking it into an Apple Store for service. If you are a Rogers/Fido customer then you might call them and find out what they suggest, they may replace the SIM for you at no or low cost.



> I had bought iphoneunlocking software not 24 hrs before assuming that my problems will be fixed but it still persists.


You BOUGHT unlocking software?? ... oh dear ...

Here you go: iClarified - Apple News and Tutorials.

Follow their tutorial TO THE LETTER.

Good luck.


----------



## legioss (Jul 18, 2005)

Try these simple steps on top of what Chas_m wrote as well.

First, clean the sim card contacts with an eraser. Like the one on the end of a pencil. I also have to ask, did you use any of the turbo sim unlockers? If so, the pins may have become bent or moved too far away from the card itself.

if none of the the other methods work (I do think the rest back to factory will fix it if it is not a hardware problem) then you could try putting a really thin piece of plastic in the sim try before you put this sim in. You will need something thinner than a credit card. Try using the plastic film that they use on kleenex boxes, and cut it out to fit in the sim tray. 

If nether or those methods work, then there is a hardware problem. I was trying to think of a way you could clean the contacts for the sim card, but could not think of anything aside from opening up the phone.

Good luck and yea, as Chas_m said, never buy any unlocking/jailbreaking software for the iPhone. it has always been free.


----------



## rsxmachine (Sep 9, 2007)

try using pwanage too and update the phone to the newest version. hopefully this is just a software issue


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

vijay_andrews said:


> I had bought iphoneunlocking software not 24 hrs before assuming that my problems will be fixed but it still persists.


/facepalm


----------



## vijay_andrews (Jun 10, 2009)

*Ipsw*

Hi, 
Thanks, i tried to download the tools from iclarified website, there are several of them but none of them worked for me.

Firstly i found there were so many firmwares i got to download which were in zip format now the question is when i try to use the Quickpwn tool it would ask for the IPSW file but those files i had downloaded no where does it state it has a .IPSW extension so am i supposed to rename those zip files i downloaded one of them is iPhone1,1_1.0.1_1C25_Restore.Zip file now i am confused if the Quic Pwn tool looks for this Dot IPSW file where do i find it? If i extract the Zip files it shows some dmg files and so forth can someone pls tell me the simple steps on jailbrk please.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

vijay_andrews said:


> Firstly i found there were so many firmwares i got to download which were in zip format now the question is when i try to use the Quickpwn tool it would ask for the IPSW file but those files i had downloaded no where does it state it has a .IPSW extension so am i supposed to rename those zip files i downloaded one of them is iPhone1,1_1.0.1_1C25_Restore.Zip file now i am confused if the Quic Pwn tool looks for this Dot IPSW file where do i find it? If i extract the Zip files it shows some dmg files and so forth can someone pls tell me the simple steps on jailbrk please.


1. READ. THE. TUTORIALS.

2. Make sure you are reading the PC/Windows tutorials, NOT the Mac tutorials since you are on Windows.


----------

